# New remote with no numbers only available from Tivo



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Create a new remote without the number keys. A smaller lighter remote.

Sell it as an optional accessory in your store for those that might be interested. I know I never use the numbers to tune in a channel nor use the shortcuts.

This might be a decent selling accessory to have in the Tivo store.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Certainly a bold move to use the tivo for its DVR, and not live tv. I doubt it would be made as it would only be useful for a subset of users. Also, the numbers are useful for other functions, such as managing season passes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> Create a new remote without the number keys. A smaller lighter remote.
> 
> Sell it as an optional accessory in your store for those that might be interested. I know I never use the numbers to tune in a channel nor use the shortcuts.
> 
> This might be a decent selling accessory to have in the Tivo store.


what would the cost be?


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Can't say that I've ever pressed a single number key on a Tivo remote. As an OTA-only user, typing in numbers to direct-tune to digital subs is just too much of a pain. Even on TVs with no guide, the fastest way to tune is to press <2><enter><chan. up> to get to 2.1


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dcline414 said:


> Can't say that I've ever pressed a single number key on a Tivo remote. As an OTA-only user, typing in numbers to direct-tune to digital subs is just too much of a pain. Even on TVs with no guide, the fastest way to tune is to press <2><enter><chan. up> to get to 2.1


To enter the sub channel numbers use the







key as the decimal.

for example: for channel 2.2, press







,







,


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I use the numbers many times, including for:


Menu shortcuts (TiVo + 1 for OnePass Manager, TiVo + 2 for To Do List, etc.)
Tuning to channels
Navigating the guide
Typing the numbers in passwords when signing into streaming or music services
Setting up manual recordings
Frankly, this is one of the worst suggestions I've ever encountered.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> To enter the sub channel numbers use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info to knowthanks!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> To enter the sub channel numbers use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably why it has (-) right above it...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

59er said:


> Frankly, this is one of the worst suggestions I've ever encountered.


Your only reason for it being the worst is you wouldn't use it. 

With your logic, I must post that it is quite frankly the best suggestion ever because I never use the numbers for anything!!!!!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Certainly a bold move to use the tivo for its DVR, and not live tv. I doubt it would be made as it would only be useful for a subset of users. Also, the numbers are useful for other functions, such as managing season passes.


They make an optional keyboard remote even though it is useful for only a subset of users. And I'm sure every accessory they sell in the store isn't useful to all users.

As for shortcuts.... How many users use the shortcuts on the number keys? I bet it is a minority of users that even know about them. So not sounding like a reason to not make one.

Plus the colored buttons and the clear and enter key do nothing in Tivo Central. Maybe they can repurpose those for the same shortcuts when in Tivo Central.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> what would the cost be?


Probably in the same ballpark but maybe less since I'm thinking AAA batteries in a smaller sized unit with less button and small size.

It would be an accessory. Not a standard.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

It would be great if they could duplicate some of the Roku's features now that they are making a strong effort to compete in that space. I like the motion sensor, card reader, and headphone jack built into the Roku 3 remote.

If Tivo made a non-numeric remote, I do think it would need some unique features to justify buying an accessory that otherwise only removes functionality. Perhaps even with the intent that both would be used interchangeably like some smart TVs that come with dual remotes.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dcline414 said:


> If Tivo made a non-numeric remote, I do think it would need some unique features to justify buying an accessory that otherwise only removes functionality.


It doesn't remove any functionality if you currently never use the numbers anyway. 

Obviously if you use the numbers all the time then this remote wouldn't appeal to you. But what did Tivo do with the Tivo OTA? They removed the ability to record cable. They removed functionality!!! This obviously doesn't appeal to those that want a cable dvr.

The unique feature is that it is smaller and lighter and more compact because it doesn't have numbers. Less is more.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> The unique feature is that it is smaller and lighter and more compact because it doesn't have numbers. Less is more.


Kind of like this?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dcline414 said:


> Kind of like this?
> [/IMG]


No. That is a piece of junk. 😄


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> No. That is a piece of junk. 😄


It is a nice sizemuch smaller and it would be uncomfortable to hold.

I think with Amazon Prime supportin addition to Hulu, Netflix, Vudu, Spotifywe probably would have returned the Roku rather than keep it as an additional streaming connection.

Plex is probably the biggest advantage Roku has over Roamio, and we also use some of the streaming channels (WatchESPN, Disney, PBS kids), but a simple remote would be a nice addition too. If Tivo ever adds WatchESPN and a plex app, and a simple remote, our Roku will become an unused accessory.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

I'll also add that the Roamio OTA removed analog audio output capability, and our receiver cannot select digital sources for the 2nd/3rd zones. 

Perhaps there are only a few who are in a similar situation and care about having an analog output in addition to digital, but I would pay a lot more for a remote with an analog headphone jack because of this.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dcline414 said:


> I'll also add that the Roamio OTA removed analog audio output capability


No they didn't. Get an AV cable from TiVo and plug it into the yellow jack. It provides analog audio on RCA connectors, along with a composite video output.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Arcady said:


> No they didn't. Get an AV cable from TiVo and plug it into the yellow jack. It provides analog audio on RCA connectors, along with a composite video output.


Good info.

Can you (or anyone) confirm that the Roamio will simultaneously output both digital audio and video via HDMI and also analog PCM via RCA breakout (without anything connected to the composite video output)?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dcline414 said:


> Good info.
> 
> Can you (or anyone) confirm that the Roamio will simultaneously output both digital audio and video via HDMI and also analog PCM via RCA breakout (without anything connected to the composite video output)?


Yes, all ports are active on the Roamio. I am currently using the analog audio out on a Mini along with an HDMI connection, using the same AV cable you would use on a Roamio Base/OTA.

Keep in mind that some TV sets will discontinue the HDCP handshake when they are shut off, and this will cause the analog video outputs to shut down. These were mostly very early HDMI TV sets. This issue probably wouldn't affect the audio portion.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Like this, but with a button for TV Central. The channel keys could select the recorded program. You might need a play button as re-using the power button could get confusing.

It would have to be programmable as the TV usually has the volume.

My mother (age 80) never programs the manager, but she tells me she likes a show, and I should set up the TiVo to record it. But she likes to pick out shows to watch. My father is completely intimidated by the TiVo and never uses it (to record or play).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was just deleting emails saw this at SS, just the top half might be interesting. Could be brightly back lit and still not eat batteries. http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=RC7X


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Which remote are you currently using? The Roamio remote is much smaller then the previous generation remotes. And the Slide Pro is even smaller. Have you ever used either of those?









Left to right: Premiere remote, original Slide, Roamio remote, Slide Pro


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I could label that picture as used in my house: Kitchen, Office, Living Room (Wife), Living Room (me). LOL

Not pictured: Bedroom (Elite/XL4 Glo Remote)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Tivo could try and combine the play, pause, ff/rw, slow-mo with the arrows and enter. When you're not watching a show then those buttons work as the arrows and enter. IF you're in any menu then those buttons work as arrow keys.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Tivo could try and combine the play, pause, ff/rw, slow-mo with the arrows and enter. When you're not watching a show then those buttons work as the arrows and enter. IF you're in any menu then those buttons work as arrow keys.


I need FF/RW/etc and also arrow keys when in playback mode, especially in the Netflix app.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Certainly a bold move to use the tivo for its DVR, and not live tv. I doubt it would be made as it would only be useful for a subset of users. Also, the numbers are useful for other functions, such as managing season passes.


its a great idea. create a smaller slide remote with numbers and letters inside. I never use numbers anyway unless its for some configuration thing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The slide really can't get any smaller and still fit all the letters. But they could make a different slide where the remote slid down, rather then to the side, and exposed some numbers. I saw a TV remote like that once.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I need FF/RW/etc and also arrow keys when in playback mode, especially in the Netflix app.


No you don't. I had an Apple TV and that remote controlled Netflix.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

oh and always thought the numbered remote should have an old T9 flip phone cellphone keyboard on it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> No you don't. I had an Apple TV and that remote controlled Netflix.


A TiVo is not an Apple TV. How am I supposed to go back to the list of shows if the left arrow is a rewind button?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> A TiVo is not an Apple TV. How am I supposed to go back to the list of shows if the left arrow is a rewind button?


YOu can do it on an Apple tv with 5 buttons. I'm not even proposing nowhere near only 5 buttons.

And the newest remote has a back button. I never said that would be cut out.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The remote (RM Y170) that came with my old Sony, had the numbers flip up to get to DVD, VCR keys. It was far from small, but did have a what I guess would be called a track ball one button for select and arrows up, down, left, right took a little getting used to but worked great, would save space on other remotes.


----------

